# bottled water.



## reposessions (Nov 1, 2010)

Just a random thought, but has anyone done any work at a water bottle bottling plant? Is the inside of their pipes built up with film like most or what? I geuss just trying to find out how they have "smartwater".


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't you read the labels....There are teams of beautiful maidens filling up those bottles down by the spring as we speak....


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

they send the water to college. breid................:rockon:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

The addition of smarticle particles... Sheesh


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude, that water is straight from the fresh water streams of the Ozark's it's on the bottle so it has to be true! Never mind RO systems or huge filters and all that....


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

reposessions said:


> Just a random thought, but has anyone done any work at a water bottle bottling plant? Is the inside of their pipes built up with film like most or what? I geuss just trying to find out how they have "smartwater".


I haven't done any work at any such plants but that "smart water" works wonders in my manual trap primers.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> I haven't done any work at any such plants but that "smart water" works wonders in my manual trap primers.



nice drip pockets:thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

evian spells naive backwards..... lol smartwater


----------

